# Gold's Gym Founder Joe Gold Dies at 82



## Johnnny (Jul 13, 2004)

This really is too bad. He is a great pioneer. He will be missed.

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20040713/ap_on_bi_ge/obit_gold


----------



## PreMier (Jul 13, 2004)

Repost dude.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33935&highlight=joe+gold


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 14, 2004)

Well excuse me I wasn't sure if it had been posted this quickly as it was just on Yahoo news last night & I posted it right away.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 14, 2004)

He was just mentioning it, relax Mr. Defensive.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 14, 2004)

lol anytime johnnny posts something a fight breaks out.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 14, 2004)

bulletproof1



> lol anytime johnnny posts something a fight breaks out.



There's no fighting here. 

I didn't know that anyone had already posted that info as I posted it right away last night when I first saw it on the news. 

Mudge



> He was just mentioning it, relax Mr. Defensive.
> Yesterday 01:17 PM



I'm not being defensive. I was just posting a piece of information that I thought ppl here would want to know about. That's all.


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Well excuse me I wasn't sure if it had been posted this quickly as it was just on Yahoo news last night & I posted it right away.



This was defensive, so relax "Mr. Defensive"!  

(Can a mod change Johnnny's handle to Mr Defensive?  Thats freakin classic!)


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 14, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> (Can a mod change Johnnny's handle to Mr Defensive?  Thats freakin classic!)



Damn I wish I were a mod.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Ut oh... here we go!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jul 14, 2004)

I am relaxed. So I guess non of you care that this great pioneer has passed away? After all isn't that the point of the thread?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I am relaxed. So I guess non of you care that this great pioneer has passed away? After all isn't that the point of the thread?



Thats what this threads for: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33935&highlight=joe+gold


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

This thread


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

is to


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

post whore


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

in.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 14, 2004)

Premier



WHATEVER DUDE


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok blah


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

to you


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

too.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Maybe check


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

to see


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

whats posted


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

first nextime?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

or is that too


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

much trouble?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Where is Rock


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

he could help me whore


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

this thread


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

all week long!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Look John boy


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

your thread


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

has 2 pages


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

already.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Your Special


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 14, 2004)

Premier

  :   

Personally I don't see your point of all this.


I was just posting some information that I thought ppl here would want to know about.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Point


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

you dont


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

know the point


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

of whoring?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 14, 2004)

Figures...


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 15, 2004)

Premier


I don't understand you. Can't you say all this hot air     in one thread?  


But back to the point I was just trying post some helpful information that I thought ppl here would want to know.

I was unaware that it was already posted so quickly as I said I posted it right away as soon as it apeared on the news.

I'm done with you on this thread Premier you're just wasting space know.

But again I was just being helpful posting some important gym related information.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 15, 2004)

haha johnnny thread getting trashed around...wooooooooooo


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 15, 2004)

Terok`Nor



> haha johnnny thread getting trashed around...wooooooooooo


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Ut oh..


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

looks like


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

John Boy has


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

a new


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

favorite smiley!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Everyone look


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Out!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Now, the


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

NEW point


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

of this thread


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

is to whore.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

That sounds


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

like a good


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

idea to me.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 15, 2004)

> But back to the point I was just trying post some helpful information that I thought ppl here would want to know



well you are so helpful arent' you, jesus what would we do without you and your threads? ha ha, Johnnny is mr defensive for christs sake. even if you joke he still comes back to explain things, like we don't get it. Hey Johnnny, no one likes you so just shut the fucc up and thats it.. very simple

sorry couldn't resist.. ha ha


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Maybe we could get this thread so off topic that he will not come back to it?


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

Woo hoo!  A new whore thread.


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

Hows


----------



## gr81 (Jul 15, 2004)

maybe we could get every thread of his so off topic that he wouldn't come back to IM in general!! now thats a goal.. ha ha ha


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

everyone


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

doing


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> maybe we could get every thread of his so off topic that he wouldn't come back to IM in general!! now thats a goal.. ha ha ha




LMFAO!!!  Thats the best idea that I have heard all fuccen year!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Good Var


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

How are you?


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

Just beat a speeding ticket in court


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

so I'm doing a-o-fucking-k


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

The catch....just realized the officer goes to my gym.  Wondering if he's gonna bust my balls now


----------



## gr81 (Jul 15, 2004)

drop a dumbell on his foot on accident.. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

I better make sure I never let my registration run out or anything.  I have a feeling he'll be watching me like a hawk from now on.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Fuck him.  What was the ticket situation like, how did you get off?


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

He got me on laser doing 42 mph.  He wrote me up for 35 in a 25 (doing me a favor  ).  It was actually a 35 mph zone.  I took pics this morning of the road and spot he pulled me over.  Judge let me off (even though technically I was going 42) because the cop had the zone wrong.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

LOL!  42 in a 35 is still only 7 over.  hardly worth stopping someone.  He was at fault or a dick either way.  Tell him I said so too.


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll let him know for sure.    I've never gotten along well with cops.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 15, 2004)

well I for one feel so good about the fact that our hardearned tax dollars are at work paying these cops so they can hide in bushes and get us.. they get us and write us tickets, lets slap the people that we are supposed to be protecting and serving, the tax payers, lets giev them fines and tickest.. GREAT PLAN A-HOLES. jesus christ thats a joke.. what I wanna know is at police acadamy, do they have little pretend bushes and what not so they can practice hiding behind thinsg with a radar??


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

The best part is the shitty attitude they give you after pulling u over.  I went over the speed limit, I didnt break into a house or rape someone.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2004)

i'm telling you var...it's drivers like you and supplements like phs that make this world a scary place.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> what I wanna know is at police acadamy, do they have little pretend bushes and what not so they can practice hiding behind thinsg with a radar??




HAHA!!!  This is what im gonna ask the next cop that pulls me over! haha


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm telling you var...it's drivers like you and supplements like phs that make this world a scary place.




  I did feel like quite the low-life thug standing in front of the judge.

Good thing they dont know I've used 1Test in the past.  I might be sent off to jail.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 15, 2004)

Murphy's Oil Soap is the chemical most commonly used to clean elephants.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 15, 2004)

The plastic things on the end of shoelaces are called aglets.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 15, 2004)

Donald Duck comics were banned in Finland because he doesn't wear pants


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 15, 2004)

All porcupines float in water.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Porcupines float?  Var, go grab one and check it


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

This is what you get beeyatch!!!!  

http://hoslap.net


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

I just slapped the fuc outta you at 304mph!!! haha


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

380!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

411!!


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

You beat my numbers already!  I gotta get slappin'!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

There's a trick to it.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

No, I wont tell.


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

Its funnier when you dont "Super Slap" her.  I like the insults.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Yea.  I only did it once, and he said he would break his foot off in her ass LOL


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

I like when the chick says, "You ain't SHIT".


----------



## Flex (Jul 15, 2004)

R.I.P Joe Gold....

He was one of the reasons we can all enjoy BB today.


----------



## Var (Jul 15, 2004)

He Flex!  Good to see u around.  We were whoring up this thread because its a repost.  Joe Gold thread is in Open Chat.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 15, 2004)

Premier


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

I hope you read all I posted for you.  Atleast your not trying to get back on topic LOL


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 16, 2004)

A jellyfish is 95% water.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 16, 2004)

Average speed of Heinz ketchup from the mouth of an opened bottle: 25 miles per year.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 16, 2004)

If the bottom two rows of keys on your keyboard suddenly failed, the longest word you could still be able to type out is 'typewriter'.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Johnnny (Jul 16, 2004)

It really is too bad about Joe Gold's passing away.

I give him & his family my respects as he has given a lot to bodybuilding.


I really enjoyed those photos with Arnold.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Terok`Nor said:
			
		

>




Thanks, LOL.  All those smilies that John boy uses makes me think he is gay


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Sup, PreMier!  Hows it going?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2004)

rainbows are gay.  think he likes rainbows?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

I bet he has on on his bumper.  Well, that is if his whole vehicle isnt rainbow painted


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Rainbows are gay.  Lets ask him


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Sup Var.  Im ok.  I think I am getting sicker though!  Man I am coughing so much it gives me a headache.  I cant wait for the weekend.. I got a date with this awesome girl!  She's such a cutie pie.


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry you're still sick.  Whos the chick?  Where did u meet her?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

I have known her for a long time, but ran into her at a friends farewell(church).  We hit it off pretty good.  I really like her, she is super cute, and a real good down to earth girl.  Im stoked!


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats sweet, man!  Good luck!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2004)

I like her!    (from what you said)


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Yea, she is a really good girl.  I am sick of seeing "skizos".  The girl I was seing before, wanted my help with something this weekend... Well I call her to ask if Saturday is ok, and she is going to Wendover(closest place to gamble) to "Make money"


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

I had a long run of skanks.  Not good!  Nice when you finally settle into something "real", ya know?


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 16, 2004)

Too all of you:


How is it gay that I was trying to pay my respects to the great Joe Gold?

& how is it gay that I didn't know that it was already posted so fast?


Personally I think Premier is the strange one.

But for those wondering, no I'm not gay I don't swing that way.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/8603/icon_smile_isgay.gif[/img2]

You just dont get it.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2004)

hey Johnny - I promise you that Joe Gold has nothing to do with anything posted in this thread ('cept for your original post).  seriously.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 17, 2004)

nikegurl



> hey Johnny - I promise you that Joe Gold has nothing to do with anything posted in this thread ('cept for your original post). seriously.



All I'm going to say is if any of you double post I will have my fun.


Premier



> You just dont get it.



  

If this is how you spend your time, that's pretty sad. I feel bad for you really. You must be really bored to waste time on crap like this.

I personally have more important or more fun things to do than what you've done here.


----------



## Flex (Jul 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> He Flex!  Good to see u around.  We were whoring up this thread because its a repost.  Joe Gold thread is in Open Chat.



Hey Var....thanks buddy. How you doing? 

Hey, just sawy your from R.I.....where abouts? we go to Misquamicut all the time........LOOOOOOOOVE the beach.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 17, 2004)

Joe Gold I truly do appreciate you & what you've done with your life.

I hope your after life is as good as your life was here.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 17, 2004)

^^what a biggeddy-bitch.. ha ha ha


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 17, 2004)

I don't see what the big deal is.

I was trying to pay my respects & let other ppl here know what happened.

I didn't realize I was beat to the news so fast as I posted it right away.

Robert DiMaggio in the main Gold thread that double threads happen all the time especially with news issues.

So who cares?


----------

